
Interviewing for the anxious programmer - lelf
http://aneccodeal.blogspot.ru/2014/02/interviewing-for-anxious-programmer.html
======
a3voices
I used to get lots of anxiety as well, but then I realized that even when
things go badly, it really isn't that bad. The universe is just matter and
energy. In both the best and worst cases of any situation, you're still just
playing with matter and energy. That's how I see it anyways.

